# 99465 and 99468....modifier?



## renifejn (Apr 7, 2010)

When billing these 2 codes together is a modifier needed? 


Same for 99465 and 99460?

thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 7, 2010)

*Modifier*

Since CPT specifically tells us we can use these codes in combination, you should not need a modifier.  However,  some payers may still require a -25 modifier on 99460 or 99468.  

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

